# Liveübertragung per Kamera



## Greg3d (5. Dezember 2008)

Also wie es der Titel schon sagt, bin Ich am probieren Live per Camera das 1 zu 1 auf eine Leinwand zu projekzieren. die frage ist nur wie? 
Beim Avi ausgang von der Camera wird erst dann was übertragen wenn ich das aufgenommende abspiele. Ich möchte aber das live auf der Leinwand haben. 
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand ein Tipp geben wie ich das machen könnte?
Vielleicht stell ich mich auch nur zu glatt an.
bg


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2008)

1. Das heisst AV - Ausgang
2. Welche Kamera hast Du ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Greg3d (5. Dezember 2008)

sorry ich meinte natürlich AV.
der name der Kamera ist: Panasonic NV-GS5 Digital Kamera.
Und eine andere Frage wäre noch ob es andere Alternativen gäbe zb Überwachungskamera etc. wo das Preisleistungsverhältnis ok ist.
danke noch mal
bg


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal in die Bedienungsanleitung der GS90 geschaut, da steht ( was sehr ungewöhnlich ist ) nichts von einer Live-Wiedergabe per AV-Anschluß. Sorry. Eigentlich kann ich Dir da nicht helfen, weiter probieren oder es geht partout nicht. Zur Überwachungskamera : Die haben jedenfalls kein besseres Bild. Jene, die ein gutes Bild haben, kosten auch einen Schlag mehr. Ich würde Dir dann raten, bei eBay irgendeine ältere Hi8 oder (S)VHS-C für wenig Geld zu ersteigern. Vor dem Kauf natürlich ruhig mal fragen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es geht.

mfg chmee


----------

